# BSOD - 0x00000050 (0xfffffff9, 0x00000000, 0x82e4b181, 0x00000000)



## Pharman (Sep 8, 2010)

Hi,

my PC crashed randomly, the info en Windows Reliability History is: 

"Description
The computer has rebooted from a bugcheck. The bugcheck was: 0x00000050 (0xfffffff9, 0x00000000, 0x82e4b181, 0x00000000). A dump was saved in: C:\Windows\MEMORY.DMP. Report Id: 090610-29328-01."

Thanks for your time.


----------



## usasma (Apr 11, 2009)

Very little free memory available - I'd suggest getting more RAM
Your C: and F: drives have very little free space, please move enough to get 15% free space on each drive.

There is only one memory dump in the uploaded files, please do the following:


> *Upload Dump Files:*
> Please go to C:\Windows\Minidump and zip up the contents of the folder. Then upload/attach the .zip file with your next post.
> Left click on the first minidump file.
> Hold down the "Shift" key and left click on the last minidump file.
> ...


The dump file doesn't point out a particular driver as being at fault. But the records from MSINFO32 show numerous BSOD's which is usually indicative of a hardware problem.

As such, please run these free diagnostics:


> *H/W Diagnostics:*
> Please start by running these bootable hardware diagnostics:
> http://www.carrona.org/memdiag.html (read the details at the link)
> http://www.carrona.org/hddiag.html (read the details at the link)
> ...


If all the hardware tests pass, then please run Driver Verifier according to these directions:


> Using Driver Verifier is an iffy proposition. Most times it'll crash and it'll tell you what the driver is. But sometimes it'll crash and won't tell you the driver. Other times it'll crash before you can log in to Windows. If you can't get to Safe Mode, then you'll have to resort to offline editing of the registry to disable Driver Verifier.
> 
> So, I'd suggest that you first backup your stuff and then make sure you've got access to another computer so you can contact us if problems arise. Then make a System Restore point (so you can restore the system using the Vista/Win7 Startup Repair feature).
> 
> ...


BSOD BUGCHECK SUMMARY

```
[font=lucida console]
Built by: 7600.16617.x86fre.win7_gdr.100618-1621
Debug session time: Mon Sep  6 14:09:14.512 2010 (UTC - 4:00)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:04:45.197
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x50
PROCESS_NAME:  spywareblaster
 [/font]
```


----------



## Pharman (Sep 8, 2010)

Hi,

last night when the PC is shutting down was a new BSOD.

Attached the dumps in this post.

I will do the next steps right now.


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

Hi - 

Please follow the instructions from *usasma*

Remove Daemon Tools/ Alcohol 120. Common driver sptd.sys is a known cause of BSODs.

Windbg Logs
--> http://jcgriff2.com/dbug_logs/_99-dbug_Pharman_Windows7x64_09-09-2010_jcgriff2_.txt
--> http://jcgriff2.com/dbug_logs/_99-dbug_Pharman_Windows7x64_09-09-2010_jcgriff2_.txt.zip

Regards. . .

jcgriff2


` 
BSOD BUGCHECK SUMMARY 

```
[font=lucida console]
Built by: 7600.16617.x86fre.win7_gdr.100618-1621
Debug session time: Thu Sep  9 01:46:40.077 2010 (GMT-4)
System Uptime: 0 days 6:27:48.762
Probably caused by : memory_corruption ( nt!MiComputeFlushRange+fc )
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VISTA_DRIVER_FAULT
BUGCHECK_STR:  0xA
PROCESS_NAME:  wininit.exe
Bugcheck code 0000000A
Arguments 00000007 00000002 00000000 82ca975f
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
Built by: 7600.16617.x86fre.win7_gdr.100618-1621
Debug session time: Mon Sep  6 14:09:14.512 2010 (GMT-4)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:04:45.197
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VISTA_DRIVER_FAULT
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x50
PROCESS_NAME:  spywareblaster
Bugcheck code 00000050
Arguments fffffff9 00000000 82e4b181 00000000
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
    [/font]
```


----------



## Pharman (Sep 8, 2010)

Hi,

memtest says 4 pass complete, no errors. 

Also unistalled Alcohol 52%.

Now I would run the HDD app.


----------



## Pharman (Sep 8, 2010)

HD Tune 2.55: 

- Damaged Blocks 0.0% for both HDDs
- SMART: WD: Ok, Seagate: Spin Retry Count in yellow (Current: 100, Worst:100, Threshold: 97)


----------



## Pharman (Sep 8, 2010)

SeaTools:

For Seagate: 
SMART: Pass
Short DST: Pass
Short Generic: Pass

For WD:
SMART: Pass
Short DST: Pass
Short Generic: Pass

WD Data LifeGuard Diagnostics:

For Seagate:
Quick Test: Pass

For WD:
Quick Test: Pass


----------



## Pharman (Sep 8, 2010)

Ok, 

I turned ON Driver Verifier and Windows shows up a BSOD before entering Windows, I attached the dump.

Maybe is a driver problem!

EDIT: I repeated the process two times and the SAME BSOD came up.
I took a picture of them and says:

"STOP: 0x0000007E (0xC0000005, 0x8C5244E3, 0x807868CC, 0x807864B0"


----------



## DT Roberts (Jun 22, 2009)

That one wasn't a 0xC4, which is what we look for with the verifier. Leave the *Driver Verifier* running.

Bugcheck 0x7E pointing to *SASKUTIL.SYS* - a driver for *SUPERAntiSpyware*:

```
Microsoft (R) Windows Debugger Version 6.11.0001.404 X86
Copyright (c) Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.


Loading Dump File [C:\Users\Devin\AppData\Local\Temp\Rar$DI00.884\091010-15678-01.dmp]
Mini Kernel Dump File: Only registers and stack trace are available

Symbol search path is: SRV*c:\websymbols*http://msdl.microsoft.com/download/symbols
Executable search path is: 
Windows 7 Kernel Version 7600 MP (2 procs) Free x86 compatible
Product: WinNt, suite: TerminalServer SingleUserTS
Built by: 7600.16617.x86fre.win7_gdr.100618-1621
Machine Name:
Kernel base = 0x82c0f000 PsLoadedModuleList = 0x82d57810
Debug session time: Fri Sep 10 17:01:49.454 2010 (GMT-4)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:00:10.140
Loading Kernel Symbols
...............................................................
.............
Loading User Symbols
Unable to load image \??\C:\Program Files\SUPERAntiSpyware\SASKUTIL.sys, Win32 error 0n2
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for SASKUTIL.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for SASKUTIL.sys
*******************************************************************************
*                                                                             *
*                        Bugcheck Analysis                                    *
*                                                                             *
*******************************************************************************

Use !analyze -v to get detailed debugging information.

BugCheck 1000007E, {c0000005, 8c1344e3, 807868cc, 807864b0}

Probably caused by : SASKUTIL.sys ( SASKUTIL+74e3 )

Followup: MachineOwner
---------

0: kd> !analyze -v
*******************************************************************************
*                                                                             *
*                        Bugcheck Analysis                                    *
*                                                                             *
*******************************************************************************

SYSTEM_THREAD_EXCEPTION_NOT_HANDLED_M (1000007e)
This is a very common bugcheck.  Usually the exception address pinpoints
the driver/function that caused the problem.  Always note this address
as well as the link date of the driver/image that contains this address.
Some common problems are exception code 0x80000003.  This means a hard
coded breakpoint or assertion was hit, but this system was booted
/NODEBUG.  This is not supposed to happen as developers should never have
hardcoded breakpoints in retail code, but ...
If this happens, make sure a debugger gets connected, and the
system is booted /DEBUG.  This will let us see why this breakpoint is
happening.
Arguments:
Arg1: c0000005, The exception code that was not handled
Arg2: 8c1344e3, The address that the exception occurred at
Arg3: 807868cc, Exception Record Address
Arg4: 807864b0, Context Record Address

Debugging Details:
------------------


EXCEPTION_CODE: (NTSTATUS) 0xc0000005 - The instruction at 0x%08lx referenced memory at 0x%08lx. The memory could not be %s.

FAULTING_IP: 
SASKUTIL+74e3
8c1344e3 8b0c88          mov     ecx,dword ptr [eax+ecx*4]

EXCEPTION_RECORD:  807868cc -- (.exr 0xffffffff807868cc)
ExceptionAddress: 8c1344e3 (SASKUTIL+0x000074e3)
   ExceptionCode: c0000005 (Access violation)
  ExceptionFlags: 00000000
NumberParameters: 2
   Parameter[0]: 00000000
   Parameter[1]: 34f53efc
Attempt to read from address 34f53efc

CONTEXT:  807864b0 -- (.cxr 0xffffffff807864b0)
eax=82c7e700 ebx=00000000 ecx=ec8b55ff edx=82d779c0 esi=8ab00a80 edi=8abb2000
eip=8c1344e3 esp=80786994 ebp=80786994 iopl=0         nv up ei pl zr na pe nc
cs=0008  ss=0010  ds=0023  es=0023  fs=0030  gs=0000             efl=00210246
SASKUTIL+0x74e3:
8c1344e3 8b0c88          mov     ecx,dword ptr [eax+ecx*4] ds:0023:34f53efc=????????
Resetting default scope

CUSTOMER_CRASH_COUNT:  1

DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VERIFIER_ENABLED_VISTA_MINIDUMP

PROCESS_NAME:  System

CURRENT_IRQL:  0

ERROR_CODE: (NTSTATUS) 0xc0000005 - The instruction at 0x%08lx referenced memory at 0x%08lx. The memory could not be %s.

EXCEPTION_PARAMETER1:  00000000

EXCEPTION_PARAMETER2:  34f53efc

READ_ADDRESS: Unable to read MiSystemVaType memory at 82d57160
 34f53efc 

FOLLOWUP_IP: 
SASKUTIL+74e3
8c1344e3 8b0c88          mov     ecx,dword ptr [eax+ecx*4]

BUGCHECK_STR:  0x7E

LAST_CONTROL_TRANSFER:  from 8c12efac to 8c1344e3

STACK_TEXT:  
WARNING: Stack unwind information not available. Following frames may be wrong.
80786994 8c12efac 002a0028 8c13c044 00000000 SASKUTIL+0x74e3
807869b8 82db2740 8ab00a80 8abb2000 00000000 SASKUTIL+0x1fac
80786b9c 82fc0853 00000001 00000000 80786bd4 nt!IopLoadDriver+0x7ed
80786be8 82fbc87b 8080f900 8080a530 00000000 nt!IopInitializeSystemDrivers+0x163
80786c6c 82fc1e78 0080a530 84f4eac0 84f4e720 nt!IoInitSystem+0x6de
80786d48 82d9a494 80786d90 82e1d6d3 8080a530 nt!Phase1InitializationDiscard+0xced
80786d50 82e1d6d3 8080a530 a4f942d1 00000000 nt!Phase1Initialization+0xd
80786d90 82ccf0f9 82d9a487 8080a530 00000000 nt!PspSystemThreadStartup+0x9e
00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 nt!KiThreadStartup+0x19


SYMBOL_STACK_INDEX:  0

SYMBOL_NAME:  SASKUTIL+74e3

FOLLOWUP_NAME:  MachineOwner

MODULE_NAME: SASKUTIL

IMAGE_NAME:  SASKUTIL.sys

DEBUG_FLR_IMAGE_TIMESTAMP:  4be83f2a

STACK_COMMAND:  .cxr 0xffffffff807864b0 ; kb

FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  0x7E_VRF_SASKUTIL+74e3

BUCKET_ID:  0x7E_VRF_SASKUTIL+74e3

Followup: MachineOwner
---------

0: kd> lmvm SASKUTIL
start    end        module name
8c12d000 8c14f000   SASKUTIL T (no symbols)           
    Loaded symbol image file: SASKUTIL.sys
    Image path: \??\C:\Program Files\SUPERAntiSpyware\SASKUTIL.sys
    Image name: SASKUTIL.sys
    Timestamp:        Mon May 10 13:15:22 2010 (4BE83F2A)
    CheckSum:         00019609
    ImageSize:        00022000
    Translations:     0000.04b0 0000.04e4 0409.04b0 0409.04e4
0: kd> r
eax=82c7e700 ebx=00000000 ecx=ec8b55ff edx=82d779c0 esi=8ab00a80 edi=8abb2000
eip=8c1344e3 esp=80786994 ebp=80786994 iopl=0         nv up ei pl zr na pe nc
cs=0008  ss=0010  ds=0023  es=0023  fs=0030  gs=0000             efl=00210246
SASKUTIL+0x74e3:
8c1344e3 8b0c88          mov     ecx,dword ptr [eax+ecx*4] ds:0023:34f53efc=????????
0: kd> k
ChildEBP RetAddr  
WARNING: Stack unwind information not available. Following frames may be wrong.
80786994 8c12efac SASKUTIL+0x74e3
807869b8 82db2740 SASKUTIL+0x1fac
80786b9c 82fc0853 nt!IopLoadDriver+0x7ed
80786be8 82fbc87b nt!IopInitializeSystemDrivers+0x163
80786c6c 82fc1e78 nt!IoInitSystem+0x6de
80786d48 82d9a494 nt!Phase1InitializationDiscard+0xced
80786d50 82e1d6d3 nt!Phase1Initialization+0xd
80786d90 82ccf0f9 nt!PspSystemThreadStartup+0x9e
00000000 00000000 nt!KiThreadStartup+0x19
0: kd> kv
ChildEBP RetAddr  Args to Child              
WARNING: Stack unwind information not available. Following frames may be wrong.
80786994 8c12efac 002a0028 8c13c044 00000000 SASKUTIL+0x74e3
807869b8 82db2740 8ab00a80 8abb2000 00000000 SASKUTIL+0x1fac
80786b9c 82fc0853 00000001 00000000 80786bd4 nt!IopLoadDriver+0x7ed
80786be8 82fbc87b 8080f900 8080a530 00000000 nt!IopInitializeSystemDrivers+0x163
80786c6c 82fc1e78 0080a530 84f4eac0 84f4e720 nt!IoInitSystem+0x6de
80786d48 82d9a494 80786d90 82e1d6d3 8080a530 nt!Phase1InitializationDiscard+0xced
80786d50 82e1d6d3 8080a530 a4f942d1 00000000 nt!Phase1Initialization+0xd
80786d90 82ccf0f9 82d9a487 8080a530 00000000 nt!PspSystemThreadStartup+0x9e
00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 nt!KiThreadStartup+0x19
0: kd> lmntsm
start    end        module name
8514e000 85196000   ACPI     ACPI.sys     Mon Jul 13 19:11:11 2009 (4A5BBF0F)
8c02a000 8c084000   afd      afd.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:12:34 2009 (4A5BBF62)
852a9000 852b2000   amdxata  amdxata.sys  Tue May 19 13:57:35 2009 (4A12F30F)
8527d000 85286000   atapi    atapi.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:11:15 2009 (4A5BBF13)
85286000 852a9000   ataport  ataport.SYS  Mon Jul 13 19:11:18 2009 (4A5BBF16)
851ec000 851f7000   BATTC    BATTC.SYS    Mon Jul 13 19:19:15 2009 (4A5BC0F3)
8593a000 85941000   Beep     Beep.SYS     Mon Jul 13 19:45:00 2009 (4A5BC6FC)
83294000 8329c000   BOOTVID  BOOTVID.dll  Mon Jul 13 21:04:34 2009 (4A5BD9A2)
85914000 85933000   cdrom    cdrom.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:11:24 2009 (4A5BBF1C)
832de000 83389000   CI       CI.dll       Mon Jul 13 21:09:28 2009 (4A5BDAC8)
858bd000 858e2000   CLASSPNP CLASSPNP.SYS Mon Jul 13 19:11:20 2009 (4A5BBF18)
8329c000 832de000   CLFS     CLFS.SYS     Mon Jul 13 19:11:10 2009 (4A5BBF0E)
85596000 855f3000   cng      cng.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:32:55 2009 (4A5BC427)
851e4000 851ec000   compbatt compbatt.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:18 2009 (4A5BC0F6)
858e2000 858ef000   crashdmp crashdmp.sys Mon Jul 13 19:45:50 2009 (4A5BC72E)
858ac000 858bd000   disk     disk.sys     Mon Jul 13 19:11:28 2009 (4A5BBF20)
858fa000 85903000   dump_atapi dump_atapi.sys Mon Jul 13 19:11:15 2009 (4A5BBF13)
858ef000 858fa000   dump_dumpata dump_dumpata.sys Mon Jul 13 19:11:16 2009 (4A5BBF14)
85903000 85914000   dump_dumpfve dump_dumpfve.sys Mon Jul 13 19:12:47 2009 (4A5BBF6F)
852e6000 852f7000   fileinfo fileinfo.sys Mon Jul 13 19:21:51 2009 (4A5BC18F)
852b2000 852e6000   fltmgr   fltmgr.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:11:13 2009 (4A5BBF11)
8540e000 85417000   Fs_Rec   Fs_Rec.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:11:14 2009 (4A5BBF12)
8587a000 858ac000   fvevol   fvevol.sys   Fri Sep 25 22:24:21 2009 (4ABD7B55)
85787000 857b8000   fwpkclnt fwpkclnt.sys Mon Jul 13 19:12:03 2009 (4A5BBF43)
8301f000 83056000   hal      halmacpi.dll Mon Jul 13 19:11:03 2009 (4A5BBF07)
85872000 8587a000   hwpolicy hwpolicy.sys Mon Jul 13 19:11:01 2009 (4A5BBF05)
80bac000 80bb4000   kdcom    kdcom.dll    Mon Jul 13 21:08:58 2009 (4A5BDAAA)
85583000 85596000   ksecdd   ksecdd.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:11:56 2009 (4A5BBF3C)
85619000 8563e000   ksecpkg  ksecpkg.sys  Thu Dec 10 23:04:22 2009 (4B21C4C6)
8320b000 83283000   mcupdate_GenuineIntel mcupdate_GenuineIntel.dll Mon Jul 13 21:06:41 2009 (4A5BDA21)
85267000 8527d000   mountmgr mountmgr.sys Mon Jul 13 19:11:27 2009 (4A5BBF1F)
85993000 8599e000   Msfs     Msfs.SYS     Mon Jul 13 19:11:26 2009 (4A5BBF1E)
85196000 8519e000   msisadrv msisadrv.sys Mon Jul 13 19:11:09 2009 (4A5BBF0D)
85558000 85583000   msrpc    msrpc.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:11:59 2009 (4A5BBF3F)
85862000 85872000   mup      mup.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:14:14 2009 (4A5BBFC6)
852f7000 853ae000   ndis     ndis.sys     Mon Jul 13 19:12:24 2009 (4A5BBF58)
8c0dc000 8c0ea000   netbios  netbios.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:53:54 2009 (4A5BC912)
8c084000 8c0b6000   netbt    netbt.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:12:18 2009 (4A5BBF52)
853ae000 853ec000   NETIO    NETIO.SYS    Mon Jul 13 19:12:35 2009 (4A5BBF63)
8599e000 859ac000   Npfs     Npfs.SYS     Mon Jul 13 19:11:31 2009 (4A5BBF23)
82c0f000 8301f000   nt       ntkrpamp.exe Fri Jun 18 23:55:24 2010 (4C1C3FAC)
85429000 85558000   Ntfs     Ntfs.sys     Mon Jul 13 19:12:05 2009 (4A5BBF45)
85933000 8593a000   Null     Null.SYS     Mon Jul 13 19:11:12 2009 (4A5BBF10)
8c0bd000 8c0dc000   pacer    pacer.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:53:58 2009 (4A5BC916)
851d3000 851e4000   partmgr  partmgr.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:11:35 2009 (4A5BBF27)
851a9000 851d3000   pci      pci.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:11:16 2009 (4A5BBF14)
85252000 85259000   pciide   pciide.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:11:19 2009 (4A5BBF17)
85259000 85267000   PCIIDEX  PCIIDEX.SYS  Mon Jul 13 19:11:15 2009 (4A5BBF13)
85400000 8540e000   pcw      pcw.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:11:10 2009 (4A5BBF0E)
83283000 83294000   PSHED    PSHED.dll    Mon Jul 13 21:09:36 2009 (4A5BDAD0)
8597b000 85983000   RDPCDD   RDPCDD.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:01:40 2009 (4A5BCAE4)
85983000 8598b000   rdpencdd rdpencdd.sys Mon Jul 13 20:01:39 2009 (4A5BCAE3)
8598b000 85993000   rdprefmp rdprefmp.sys Mon Jul 13 20:01:41 2009 (4A5BCAE5)
85835000 85862000   rdyboost rdyboost.sys Mon Jul 13 19:22:02 2009 (4A5BC19A)
8c12d000 8c14f000   SASKUTIL SASKUTIL.sys Mon May 10 13:15:22 2010 (4BE83F2A)
85128000 8514e000   SCSIPORT SCSIPORT.SYS Mon Jul 13 19:45:55 2009 (4A5BC733)
8c0ea000 8c104000   serial   serial.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:45:33 2009 (4A5BC71D)
85600000 85608000   spldr    spldr.sys    Mon May 11 12:13:47 2009 (4A084EBB)
8502c000 8511f000   sptd     sptd.sys     Sun Oct 11 16:54:02 2009 (4AD245EA)
8c127000 8c12ca00   ssmdrv   ssmdrv.sys   Tue May 05 06:05:18 2009 (4A000F5E)
8563e000 85787000   tcpip    tcpip.sys    Sun Jun 13 23:36:59 2010 (4C15A3DB)
859c3000 859ce000   TDI      TDI.SYS      Mon Jul 13 19:12:12 2009 (4A5BBF4C)
859ac000 859c3000   tdx      tdx.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:12:10 2009 (4A5BBF4A)
8c117000 8c127000   termdd   termdd.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:01:35 2009 (4A5BCADF)
8519e000 851a9000   vdrvroot vdrvroot.sys Mon Jul 13 19:46:19 2009 (4A5BC74B)
85941000 8594d000   vga      vga.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:25:50 2009 (4A5BC27E)
8594d000 8596e000   VIDEOPRT VIDEOPRT.SYS Mon Jul 13 19:25:49 2009 (4A5BC27D)
857b8000 857c0380   vmstorfl vmstorfl.sys Mon Jul 13 19:28:44 2009 (4A5BC32C)
85000000 85010000   volmgr   volmgr.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:11:25 2009 (4A5BBF1D)
85207000 85252000   volmgrx  volmgrx.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:11:41 2009 (4A5BBF2D)
857c1000 85800000   volsnap  volsnap.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:11:34 2009 (4A5BBF26)
8c104000 8c117000   wanarp   wanarp.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:55:02 2009 (4A5BC956)
8596e000 8597b000   watchdog watchdog.sys Mon Jul 13 19:24:10 2009 (4A5BC21A)
83389000 833fa000   Wdf01000 Wdf01000.sys Mon Jul 13 19:11:36 2009 (4A5BBF28)
8501e000 8502c000   WDFLDR   WDFLDR.SYS   Mon Jul 13 19:11:25 2009 (4A5BBF1D)
8c0b6000 8c0bd000   wfplwf   wfplwf.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:53:51 2009 (4A5BC90F)
8511f000 85128000   WMILIB   WMILIB.SYS   Mon Jul 13 19:11:22 2009 (4A5BBF1A)
```
I also see that *SUPERAntiSpyware* has given you problems in the past:

```
Event[4041]:
  Log Name: System
  Source: USER32
  Date: 2010-07-28T22:55:41.000
  Event ID: 1074
  Task: N/A
  Level: Information
  Opcode: N/A
  Keyword: Classic
  User: S-1-5-21-3942751735-2868162925-3036407004-1000
  User Name: PHARMAN-PC\PHARMAN
  Computer: PHARMAN-PC
  Description: 
The process SUPERAntiSpyware.exe has initiated the restart of computer PHARMAN-PC on behalf of user PHARMAN-PC\PHARMAN for the following reason: Other (Unplanned)
 Reason Code: 0x0
 Shutdown Type: restart
 Comment:
```
Also note that it was a memory access violation. Do you have any other antivirus/andi-spyware programs installed? I suggest you remove *SUPER* regardless, at least temporarily.

As *usasma* said, you do need more free space on your hard drives.


----------



## Pharman (Sep 8, 2010)

I can't leave Driver Verifier running because Windows not start.
I have Spywareblaster, Spybot S&D, SUPERA, AVIRA and Malwarebytes.
Unistalling Supera right now, then I will try to run Driver Verifier again.


----------



## DT Roberts (Jun 22, 2009)

My gut feeling is that all of that AV/AS - specifically *SpywareBlaster* and *SUPER* - are butting heads, and *Avira *may be doing the same against *Malwarebytes'* as well. I suggest that you drop all A/V software and replace them with *Microsoft Security Essentials*: http://www.microsoft.com/security_essentials/


----------



## Pharman (Sep 8, 2010)

Mr,

after I unistalled SUPERA and rebooted Windows I configured Driver Verifier and now is running OK.


----------



## DT Roberts (Jun 22, 2009)

Alright, good news. Keep us posted.


----------



## usasma (Apr 11, 2009)

Just a short digresssion - but Driver Verifier Enabled Memory Dumps can have almost any code. A few (such as the STOP 0xC4) are specifically labelled Driver Verifer dumps.

Just have a look at the *DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:* heading in the dump file. In this case it states: VERIFIER_ENABLED_VISTA_MINIDUMP

The reason for this is that Driver Verifier (in Win7) has at least 11 separate settings that it uses. Yet there are only 6 Verifier errors (and only 3 are Driver Verifier errors) in the listings of BSOD codes.


----------



## DT Roberts (Jun 22, 2009)

usasma said:


> Just a short digresssion - but Driver Verifier Enabled Memory Dumps can have almost any code. A few (such as the STOP 0xC4) are specifically labelled Driver Verifer dumps.
> 
> Just have a look at the *DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:* heading in the dump file. In this case it states: VERIFIER_ENABLED_VISTA_MINIDUMP
> 
> The reason for this is that Driver Verifier (in Win7) has at least 11 separate settings that it uses. Yet there are only 6 Verifier errors (and only 3 are Driver Verifier errors) in the listings of BSOD codes.


I knew all that about the VERIFIER_ENABLED dumps, but are they any different from a regular old minidump? I vaguely recall us telling the OP to leave the Verifier running because it didn't give us a certain bugcheck that we were looking for... Or maybe (definitely) I'm crazy.


----------



## Pharman (Sep 8, 2010)

I'm little confused right now. :4-dontkno


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

*sptd.sys* showed up again in the last dump - after Alcohol 52 removal -

```
[FONT=Lucida Console]
sptd.sys     Sun Oct 11 16:54:02 2009 (4AD245EA)
[/FONT]
```
Any other apps similar to Alcohol installed?

Regards. . .

jcgriff2

`


----------



## usasma (Apr 11, 2009)

Sorry about the confusion - I was just trying to clarify some stuff about Driver Verifier.
Don't worry about what was said, just continue to follow DT Roberts advice.


----------



## Pharman (Sep 8, 2010)

Ok,

Well I don't known why is still sptd.sys in my system.

I unistalled all AS programs I only left Avira. Untill last post made by me the system is not presenting BSODs.

I will keep you informed. 

Thanks for the help.


----------



## Jonathan_King (Apr 3, 2010)

STPD is not always removed when the program that uses it is. This tool may be used: http://www.duplexsecure.com/en/downloads


----------



## Pharman (Sep 8, 2010)

Ok, I uninstalled SPTD with the utility "SPTDinst-v174-x86.exe"


----------



## Pharman (Sep 8, 2010)

Bad news, 

I was playing LOTRO ( http://www.lotro.com/ ) and my system crashed.

Attached the last minidump.


----------



## Jonathan_King (Apr 3, 2010)

Carry on with the Avira removal, and see what happens.

Here's the removal tool: http://www.avira.com/en/documents/utils/av7_tools/en/avuninstXPeng.zip

...Summary of the Dumps:

```
[font=lucida console]
Built by: 7600.16617.x86fre.win7_gdr.100618-1621
Debug session time: Mon Sep 13 22:30:00.272 2010 (UTC - 4:00)
System Uptime: 0 days 4:43:08.958
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x4E_99
PROCESS_NAME:  explorer.exe
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨[/font]
```


----------



## DT Roberts (Jun 22, 2009)

I agree with Johnathan, as I said before it does look like antivirus is coming into play one way or another. Be sure to replace *Avira *with *Microsoft Security Essentials*: http://www.microsoft.com/security_essentials/


----------



## Pharman (Sep 8, 2010)

Ok, 

I uninstalled AVIRA and installed MSE.

I will keep you informed.


----------



## Pharman (Sep 8, 2010)

Hi,

Another BSOD was happened. The last one was on 13/09 :4-dontkno

I attach the minidump.

Bye.


----------



## DT Roberts (Jun 22, 2009)

You've definitely gotten better if that was your first BSOD since removing *Avira*. Bugcheck 0x8E:

```
Microsoft (R) Windows Debugger Version 6.11.0001.404 AMD64
Copyright (c) Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.


Loading Dump File [C:\Users\Devin\AppData\Local\Temp\Rar$DI00.946\092510-29156-01.dmp]
Mini Kernel Dump File: Only registers and stack trace are available

Symbol search path is: SRV*c:\websymbols*http://msdl.microsoft.com/download/symbols
Executable search path is: 
Windows 7 Kernel Version 7600 MP (2 procs) Free x86 compatible
Product: WinNt, suite: TerminalServer SingleUserTS
Built by: 7600.16617.x86fre.win7_gdr.100618-1621
Machine Name:
Kernel base = 0x82c02000 PsLoadedModuleList = 0x82d4a810
Debug session time: Sat Sep 25 18:01:11.071 2010 (GMT-4)
System Uptime: 0 days 7:35:09.757
Loading Kernel Symbols
...............................................................
................................................................
..............................
Loading User Symbols
Loading unloaded module list
.......................
*******************************************************************************
*                                                                             *
*                        Bugcheck Analysis                                    *
*                                                                             *
*******************************************************************************

Use !analyze -v to get detailed debugging information.

BugCheck 1000008E, {c0000005, 0, 973c9840, 0}

Probably caused by : win32k.sys ( win32k!DWMALTSPRITEREF::hspLookupWindow+31 )

Followup: MachineOwner
---------

0: kd> !analyze -v
*******************************************************************************
*                                                                             *
*                        Bugcheck Analysis                                    *
*                                                                             *
*******************************************************************************

KERNEL_MODE_EXCEPTION_NOT_HANDLED_M (1000008e)
This is a very common bugcheck.  Usually the exception address pinpoints
the driver/function that caused the problem.  Always note this address
as well as the link date of the driver/image that contains this address.
Some common problems are exception code 0x80000003.  This means a hard
coded breakpoint or assertion was hit, but this system was booted
/NODEBUG.  This is not supposed to happen as developers should never have
hardcoded breakpoints in retail code, but ...
If this happens, make sure a debugger gets connected, and the
system is booted /DEBUG.  This will let us see why this breakpoint is
happening.
Arguments:
Arg1: c0000005, The exception code that was not handled
Arg2: 00000000, The address that the exception occurred at
Arg3: 973c9840, Trap Frame
Arg4: 00000000

Debugging Details:
------------------


EXCEPTION_CODE: (NTSTATUS) 0xc0000005 - The instruction at 0x%08lx referenced memory at 0x%08lx. The memory could not be %s.

FAULTING_IP: 
+12a
00000000 ??              ???

TRAP_FRAME:  973c9840 -- (.trap 0xffffffff973c9840)
ErrCode = 00000010
eax=fe519900 ebx=00000000 ecx=973c98c8 edx=00000002 esi=973c98c4 edi=973c98d0
eip=00000000 esp=973c98b4 ebp=00200000 iopl=0         nv up ei ng nz ac pe nc
cs=0008  ss=0010  ds=0023  es=0023  fs=0030  gs=0000             efl=00010296
00000000 ??              ???
Resetting default scope

CUSTOMER_CRASH_COUNT:  1

DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VISTA_DRIVER_FAULT

BUGCHECK_STR:  0x8E

PROCESS_NAME:  AIMP2.exe

CURRENT_IRQL:  0

LAST_CONTROL_TRANSFER:  from 973c98c4 to 00000000

STACK_TEXT:  
WARNING: Frame IP not in any known module. Following frames may be wrong.
973c98b0 973c98c4 973c98c8 973c98d8 9702fb5c 0x0
973c98bc 9702fb5c fe5198e8 00000001 973c9984 0x973c98c4
973c98d8 9702f769 ffa51858 00000001 973c99a4 win32k!DWMALTSPRITEREF::hspLookupWindow+0x31
973c98e8 9702eed0 0003049a 00000000 fe523728 win32k!DWMALTSPRITEREF::DWMALTSPRITEREF+0x19
973c99a4 9702faa8 ffb8b748 0003049a 00000000 win32k!GreUpdateSprite+0xb7
973c9be0 97048bdf 973c9c38 9704c05f 973c9cb8 win32k!GreUpdateSpriteDevLockEnd+0x320
973c9be8 9704c05f 973c9cb8 fe49a2b8 973c9c10 win32k!DEVLOCKBLTOBJ::vFlushSpriteUpdates+0x33
973c9bfc 9704cd5b 3d0112db 97034e7f 0012f9ac win32k!DEVLOCKBLTOBJ::~DEVLOCKBLTOBJ+0x25
973c9ccc 97034eae ffbbd550 971842f0 ffbbd550 win32k!NtGdiBitBltInternal+0x73b
973c9d00 82c4544a 3d0112db 00000000 00000000 win32k!NtGdiBitBlt+0x2f
973c9d00 773b64f4 3d0112db 00000000 00000000 nt!KiFastCallEntry+0x12a
0012f9bc 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 0x773b64f4


STACK_COMMAND:  kb

FOLLOWUP_IP: 
win32k!DWMALTSPRITEREF::hspLookupWindow+31
9702fb5c 85c0            test    eax,eax

SYMBOL_STACK_INDEX:  2

SYMBOL_NAME:  win32k!DWMALTSPRITEREF::hspLookupWindow+31

FOLLOWUP_NAME:  MachineOwner

MODULE_NAME: win32k

IMAGE_NAME:  win32k.sys

DEBUG_FLR_IMAGE_TIMESTAMP:  4c1c425a

FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  0x8E_win32k!DWMALTSPRITEREF::hspLookupWindow+31

BUCKET_ID:  0x8E_win32k!DWMALTSPRITEREF::hspLookupWindow+31

Followup: MachineOwner
---------

0: kd> r
eax=fe519900 ebx=00000000 ecx=973c98c8 edx=00000002 esi=973c98c4 edi=973c98d0
eip=00000000 esp=973c98b4 ebp=00200000 iopl=0         nv up ei ng nz ac pe nc
cs=0008  ss=0010  ds=0023  es=0023  fs=0030  gs=0000             efl=00010296
00000000 ??              ???
0: kd> k
ChildEBP RetAddr  
WARNING: Frame IP not in any known module. Following frames may be wrong.
973c98b0 973c98c4 0x0
973c98bc 9702fb5c 0x973c98c4
973c98d8 9702f769 win32k!DWMALTSPRITEREF::hspLookupWindow+0x31
973c98e8 9702eed0 win32k!DWMALTSPRITEREF::DWMALTSPRITEREF+0x19
973c99a4 9702faa8 win32k!GreUpdateSprite+0xb7
973c9be0 97048bdf win32k!GreUpdateSpriteDevLockEnd+0x320
973c9be8 9704c05f win32k!DEVLOCKBLTOBJ::vFlushSpriteUpdates+0x33
973c9bfc 9704cd5b win32k!DEVLOCKBLTOBJ::~DEVLOCKBLTOBJ+0x25
973c9ccc 97034eae win32k!NtGdiBitBltInternal+0x73b
973c9d00 82c4544a win32k!NtGdiBitBlt+0x2f
973c9d00 773b64f4 nt!KiFastCallEntry+0x12a
0012f9bc 00000000 0x773b64f4
0: kd> kv
ChildEBP RetAddr  Args to Child              
WARNING: Frame IP not in any known module. Following frames may be wrong.
973c98b0 973c98c4 973c98c8 973c98d8 9702fb5c 0x0
973c98bc 9702fb5c fe5198e8 00000001 973c9984 0x973c98c4
973c98d8 9702f769 ffa51858 00000001 973c99a4 win32k!DWMALTSPRITEREF::hspLookupWindow+0x31 (FPO: [1,2,4])
973c98e8 9702eed0 0003049a 00000000 fe523728 win32k!DWMALTSPRITEREF::DWMALTSPRITEREF+0x19 (FPO: [2,0,4])
973c99a4 9702faa8 ffb8b748 0003049a 00000000 win32k!GreUpdateSprite+0xb7 (FPO: [14,40,4])
973c9be0 97048bdf 973c9c38 9704c05f 973c9cb8 win32k!GreUpdateSpriteDevLockEnd+0x320 (FPO: [1,124,4])
973c9be8 9704c05f 973c9cb8 fe49a2b8 973c9c10 win32k!DEVLOCKBLTOBJ::vFlushSpriteUpdates+0x33 (FPO: [0,0,0])
973c9bfc 9704cd5b 3d0112db 97034e7f 0012f9ac win32k!DEVLOCKBLTOBJ::~DEVLOCKBLTOBJ+0x25 (FPO: [0,1,0])
973c9ccc 97034eae ffbbd550 971842f0 ffbbd550 win32k!NtGdiBitBltInternal+0x73b (FPO: [11,47,4])
973c9d00 82c4544a 3d0112db 00000000 00000000 win32k!NtGdiBitBlt+0x2f (FPO: [11,0,0])
973c9d00 773b64f4 3d0112db 00000000 00000000 nt!KiFastCallEntry+0x12a (FPO: [0,3] TrapFrame @ 973c9d34)
0012f9bc 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 0x773b64f4
0: kd> lmntsm
start    end        module name
91c8a000 91cb6000   1394ohci 1394ohci.sys Mon Jul 13 19:51:59 2009 (4A5BC89F)
88a87000 88acf000   ACPI     ACPI.sys     Mon Jul 13 19:11:11 2009 (4A5BBF0F)
8dec0000 8df1a000   afd      afd.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:12:34 2009 (4A5BBF62)
91d15000 91d27000   AgileVpn AgileVpn.sys Mon Jul 13 19:55:00 2009 (4A5BC954)
88beb000 88bf4000   amdxata  amdxata.sys  Tue May 19 13:57:35 2009 (4A12F30F)
88bbf000 88bc8000   atapi    atapi.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:11:15 2009 (4A5BBF13)
88bc8000 88beb000   ataport  ataport.SYS  Mon Jul 13 19:11:18 2009 (4A5BBF16)
966d6000 966f3000   AtihdW73 AtihdW73.sys Thu Jul 15 08:45:57 2010 (4C3F0305)
8e614000 8ec34000   atikmdag atikmdag.sys Tue Aug 03 21:35:57 2010 (4C58C3FD)
8c2e1000 8c31a000   atikmpag atikmpag.sys Tue Aug 03 21:15:28 2010 (4C58BF30)
88b2e000 88b39000   BATTC    BATTC.SYS    Mon Jul 13 19:19:15 2009 (4A5BC0F3)
88fea000 88ff1000   Beep     Beep.SYS     Mon Jul 13 19:45:00 2009 (4A5BC6FC)
8c2a0000 8c2ae000   blbdrive blbdrive.sys Mon Jul 13 19:23:04 2009 (4A5BC1D8)
832be000 832c6000   BOOTVID  BOOTVID.dll  Mon Jul 13 21:04:34 2009 (4A5BD9A2)
9a0b2000 9a0cb000   bowser   bowser.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:14:21 2009 (4A5BBFCD)
96e00000 96e1e000   cdd      cdd.dll      unavailable (00000000)
88e00000 88e1f000   cdrom    cdrom.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:11:24 2009 (4A5BBF1C)
83308000 833b3000   CI       CI.dll       Mon Jul 13 21:09:28 2009 (4A5BDAC8)
88f93000 88fb8000   CLASSPNP CLASSPNP.SYS Mon Jul 13 19:11:20 2009 (4A5BBF18)
832c6000 83308000   CLFS     CLFS.SYS     Mon Jul 13 19:11:10 2009 (4A5BBF0E)
88d72000 88dcf000   cng      cng.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:32:55 2009 (4A5BC427)
966f3000 9670e000   COMMONFX COMMONFX.SYS Thu Mar 18 07:06:07 2010 (4BA2091F)
88b26000 88b2e000   compbatt compbatt.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:18 2009 (4A5BC0F6)
91d08000 91d15000   CompositeBus CompositeBus.sys Mon Jul 13 19:45:26 2009 (4A5BC716)
9a15d000 9a160480   cpuz133_x32 cpuz133_x32.sys Tue May 11 05:59:25 2010 (4BE92A7D)
826bc000 826c9000   crashdmp crashdmp.sys Mon Jul 13 19:45:50 2009 (4A5BC72E)
8c224000 8c288000   csc      csc.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:15:08 2009 (4A5BBFFC)
96629000 966c5000   ctac32k  ctac32k.sys  Thu Mar 18 07:08:52 2010 (4BA209C4)
8c31a000 8c399600   ctaud2k  ctaud2k.sys  Thu Mar 18 07:04:11 2010 (4BA208AB)
82627000 826b2000   CTAUDFX  CTAUDFX.SYS  Thu Mar 18 07:06:22 2010 (4BA2092E)
91c4e000 91c82000   ctoss2k  ctoss2k.sys  Thu Mar 18 07:03:24 2010 (4BA2087C)
91c82000 91c8a000   ctprxy2k ctprxy2k.sys Thu Mar 18 07:04:14 2010 (4BA208AE)
9670e000 9679c000   CTSBLFX  CTSBLFX.SYS  Thu Mar 18 07:06:45 2010 (4BA20945)
96600000 96629000   ctsfm2k  ctsfm2k.sys  Thu Mar 18 07:03:15 2010 (4BA20873)
8c288000 8c2a0000   dfsc     dfsc.sys     Mon Jul 13 19:14:16 2009 (4A5BBFC8)
8de14000 8de20000   discache discache.sys Mon Jul 13 19:24:04 2009 (4A5BC214)
88f82000 88f93000   disk     disk.sys     Mon Jul 13 19:11:28 2009 (4A5BBF20)
8c3c9000 8c3e2000   drmk     drmk.sys     Mon Jul 13 20:36:05 2009 (4A5BD2F5)
826d4000 826dd000   dump_atapi dump_atapi.sys Mon Jul 13 19:11:15 2009 (4A5BBF13)
826c9000 826d4000   dump_dumpata dump_dumpata.sys Mon Jul 13 19:11:16 2009 (4A5BBF14)
826dd000 826ee000   dump_dumpfve dump_dumpfve.sys Mon Jul 13 19:12:47 2009 (4A5BBF6F)
826b2000 826bc000   Dxapi    Dxapi.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:25:25 2009 (4A5BC265)
8ec34000 8eceb000   dxgkrnl  dxgkrnl.sys  Thu Oct 01 20:48:33 2009 (4AC54DE1)
8eceb000 8ed24000   dxgmms1  dxgmms1.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:25:25 2009 (4A5BC265)
95d9f000 95dce000   emupia2k emupia2k.sys Thu Mar 18 07:03:13 2010 (4BA20871)
99883000 998ad000   fastfat  fastfat.SYS  Mon Jul 13 19:14:01 2009 (4A5BBFB9)
91cb6000 91cc1000   fdc      fdc.sys      unavailable (00000000)
833e7000 833f8000   fileinfo fileinfo.sys Mon Jul 13 19:21:51 2009 (4A5BC18F)
95dce000 95dd8000   flpydisk flpydisk.sys unavailable (00000000)
833b3000 833e7000   fltmgr   fltmgr.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:11:13 2009 (4A5BBF11)
88ddd000 88de6000   Fs_Rec   Fs_Rec.sys   unavailable (00000000)
88f50000 88f82000   fvevol   fvevol.sys   Fri Sep 25 22:24:21 2009 (4ABD7B55)
89186000 891b7000   fwpkclnt fwpkclnt.sys Mon Jul 13 19:12:03 2009 (4A5BBF43)
95c95000 95d9f000   ha10kx2k ha10kx2k.sys Thu Mar 18 07:03:27 2010 (4BA2087F)
83012000 83049000   hal      halmacpi.dll Mon Jul 13 19:11:03 2009 (4A5BBF07)
95c63000 95c95000   hap17v2k hap17v2k.sys Thu Mar 18 07:03:33 2010 (4BA20885)
8ed24000 8ed43000   HDAudBus HDAudBus.sys Mon Jul 13 19:50:55 2009 (4A5BC85F)
82704000 82717000   HIDCLASS HIDCLASS.SYS Mon Jul 13 19:51:01 2009 (4A5BC865)
82717000 8271d480   HIDPARSE HIDPARSE.SYS Mon Jul 13 19:50:59 2009 (4A5BC863)
826f9000 82704000   hidusb   hidusb.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:51:04 2009 (4A5BC868)
9a02d000 9a0b2000   HTTP     HTTP.sys     Mon Jul 13 19:12:53 2009 (4A5BBF75)
89035000 8903d000   hwpolicy hwpolicy.sys Mon Jul 13 19:11:01 2009 (4A5BBF05)
91ce3000 91cfb000   i8042prt i8042prt.sys Mon Jul 13 19:11:23 2009 (4A5BBF1B)
8c2cf000 8c2e1000   intelppm intelppm.sys Mon Jul 13 19:11:03 2009 (4A5BBF07)
91cfb000 91d08000   kbdclass kbdclass.sys Mon Jul 13 19:11:15 2009 (4A5BBF13)
80b9b000 80ba3000   kdcom    kdcom.dll    Mon Jul 13 21:08:58 2009 (4A5BDAAA)
91c1a000 91c4e000   ks       ks.sys       Mon Jul 13 19:45:13 2009 (4A5BC709)
88d5f000 88d72000   ksecdd   ksecdd.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:11:56 2009 (4A5BBF3C)
88f1b000 88f40000   ksecpkg  ksecpkg.sys  Thu Dec 10 23:04:22 2009 (4B21C4C6)
82760000 82770000   lltdio   lltdio.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:53:18 2009 (4A5BC8EE)
8272b000 82746000   luafv    luafv.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:15:44 2009 (4A5BC020)
83235000 832ad000   mcupdate_GenuineIntel mcupdate_GenuineIntel.dll Mon Jul 13 21:06:41 2009 (4A5BDA21)
826ee000 826f9000   monitor  monitor.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:25:58 2009 (4A5BC286)
91dbc000 91dc9000   mouclass mouclass.sys Mon Jul 13 19:11:15 2009 (4A5BBF13)
82720000 8272b000   mouhid   mouhid.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:45:08 2009 (4A5BC704)
88ba9000 88bbf000   mountmgr mountmgr.sys Mon Jul 13 19:11:27 2009 (4A5BBF1F)
83200000 83223000   MpFilter MpFilter.sys Sat Mar 20 00:03:26 2010 (4BA4490E)
9987a000 99882e00   MpNWMon  MpNWMon.sys  Sat Mar 20 00:03:24 2010 (4BA4490C)
9a0cb000 9a0dd000   mpsdrv   mpsdrv.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:52:52 2009 (4A5BC8D4)
9a0dd000 9a100000   mrxsmb   mrxsmb.sys   Sat Feb 27 02:32:02 2010 (4B88CA72)
9a100000 9a13b000   mrxsmb10 mrxsmb10.sys Sat Feb 27 02:32:21 2010 (4B88CA85)
9a13b000 9a156000   mrxsmb20 mrxsmb20.sys Sat Feb 27 02:32:11 2010 (4B88CA7B)
8de85000 8de90000   Msfs     Msfs.SYS     unavailable (00000000)
88ad8000 88ae0000   msisadrv msisadrv.sys Mon Jul 13 19:11:09 2009 (4A5BBF0D)
88d34000 88d5f000   msrpc    msrpc.sys    unavailable (00000000)
8de0a000 8de14000   mssmbios mssmbios.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:25 2009 (4A5BC0FD)
88f40000 88f50000   mup      mup.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:14:14 2009 (4A5BBFC6)
88e26000 88edd000   ndis     ndis.sys     Mon Jul 13 19:12:24 2009 (4A5BBF58)
91d3f000 91d4a000   ndistapi ndistapi.sys Mon Jul 13 19:54:24 2009 (4A5BC930)
91d4a000 91d6c000   ndiswan  ndiswan.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:54:34 2009 (4A5BC93A)
966c5000 966d6000   NDProxy  NDProxy.SYS  Mon Jul 13 19:54:27 2009 (4A5BC933)
8df72000 8df80000   netbios  netbios.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:53:54 2009 (4A5BC912)
8df1a000 8df4c000   netbt    netbt.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:12:18 2009 (4A5BBF52)
88edd000 88f1b000   NETIO    NETIO.SYS    Mon Jul 13 19:12:35 2009 (4A5BBF63)
8de90000 8de9e000   Npfs     Npfs.SYS     Mon Jul 13 19:11:31 2009 (4A5BBF23)
8de00000 8de0a000   nsiproxy nsiproxy.sys Mon Jul 13 19:12:08 2009 (4A5BBF48)
82c02000 83012000   nt       ntkrpamp.exe Fri Jun 18 23:55:24 2010 (4C1C3FAC)
88c05000 88d34000   Ntfs     Ntfs.sys     Mon Jul 13 19:12:05 2009 (4A5BBF45)
88e1f000 88e26000   Null     Null.SYS     unavailable (00000000)
8df53000 8df72000   pacer    pacer.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:53:58 2009 (4A5BC916)
91ccb000 91ce3000   parport  parport.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:45:34 2009 (4A5BC71E)
88b15000 88b26000   partmgr  partmgr.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:11:35 2009 (4A5BBF27)
9a156000 9a15d000   parvdm   parvdm.sys   unavailable (00000000)
88aeb000 88b15000   pci      pci.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:11:16 2009 (4A5BBF14)
88b94000 88b9b000   pciide   pciide.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:11:19 2009 (4A5BBF17)
88b9b000 88ba9000   PCIIDEX  PCIIDEX.SYS  Mon Jul 13 19:11:15 2009 (4A5BBF13)
88dcf000 88ddd000   pcw      pcw.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:11:10 2009 (4A5BBF0E)
9a161000 9a1f8000   peauth   peauth.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:35:44 2009 (4A5BD2E0)
8c39a000 8c3c9000   portcls  portcls.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:51:00 2009 (4A5BC864)
832ad000 832be000   PSHED    PSHED.dll    Mon Jul 13 21:09:36 2009 (4A5BDAD0)
91d27000 91d3f000   rasl2tp  rasl2tp.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:54:33 2009 (4A5BC939)
91d6c000 91d84000   raspppoe raspppoe.sys Mon Jul 13 19:54:53 2009 (4A5BC94D)
91d84000 91d9b000   raspptp  raspptp.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:54:47 2009 (4A5BC947)
91d9b000 91db2000   rassstp  rassstp.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:54:57 2009 (4A5BC951)
8dfbd000 8dffe000   rdbss    rdbss.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:14:26 2009 (4A5BBFD2)
91db2000 91dbc000   rdpbus   rdpbus.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:02:40 2009 (4A5BCB20)
8de6d000 8de75000   RDPCDD   RDPCDD.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:01:40 2009 (4A5BCAE4)
8de75000 8de7d000   rdpencdd rdpencdd.sys Mon Jul 13 20:01:39 2009 (4A5BCAE3)
8de7d000 8de85000   rdprefmp rdprefmp.sys Mon Jul 13 20:01:41 2009 (4A5BCAE5)
89008000 89035000   rdyboost rdyboost.sys Mon Jul 13 19:22:02 2009 (4A5BC19A)
82770000 82783000   rspndr   rspndr.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:53:20 2009 (4A5BC8F0)
8eda8000 8edee000   Rt86win7 Rt86win7.sys Mon Mar 22 05:56:53 2010 (4BA73EE5)
9a000000 9a00a000   secdrv   secdrv.SYS   Wed Sep 13 09:18:32 2006 (45080528)
91cc1000 91ccb000   serenum  serenum.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:45:27 2009 (4A5BC717)
8df80000 8df9a000   serial   serial.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:45:33 2009 (4A5BC71D)
89000000 89008000   spldr    spldr.sys    Mon May 11 12:13:47 2009 (4A084EBB)
99829000 9987a000   srv      srv.sys      Mon Jun 21 22:47:32 2010 (4C202444)
9679c000 967eb000   srv2     srv2.sys     Mon Jun 21 22:47:19 2010 (4C202437)
9a00a000 9a02b000   srvnet   srvnet.sys   Mon Jun 21 22:47:09 2010 (4C20242D)
91dc9000 91dca380   swenum   swenum.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:45:08 2009 (4A5BC704)
8903d000 89186000   tcpip    tcpip.sys    Sun Jun 13 23:36:59 2010 (4C15A3DB)
827ed000 827fa000   tcpipreg tcpipreg.sys Mon Jul 13 19:54:14 2009 (4A5BC926)
8deb5000 8dec0000   TDI      TDI.SYS      Mon Jul 13 19:12:12 2009 (4A5BBF4C)
8de9e000 8deb5000   tdx      tdx.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:12:10 2009 (4A5BBF4A)
8dfad000 8dfbd000   termdd   termdd.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:01:35 2009 (4A5BCADF)
971d0000 971d9000   TSDDD    TSDDD.dll    unavailable (00000000)
8c2ae000 8c2cf000   tunnel   tunnel.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:54:03 2009 (4A5BC91B)
91dcb000 91dd9000   umbus    umbus.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:51:38 2009 (4A5BC88A)
8271e000 8271f700   USBD     USBD.SYS     Mon Jul 13 19:51:05 2009 (4A5BC869)
8ed99000 8eda8000   usbehci  usbehci.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:51:14 2009 (4A5BC872)
95c1f000 95c63000   usbhub   usbhub.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:52:06 2009 (4A5BC8A6)
8ed4e000 8ed99000   USBPORT  USBPORT.SYS  Mon Jul 13 19:51:13 2009 (4A5BC871)
8ed43000 8ed4e000   usbuhci  usbuhci.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:51:10 2009 (4A5BC86E)
88ae0000 88aeb000   vdrvroot vdrvroot.sys Mon Jul 13 19:46:19 2009 (4A5BC74B)
88ff1000 88ffd000   vga      vga.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:25:50 2009 (4A5BC27E)
8de3f000 8de60000   VIDEOPRT VIDEOPRT.SYS Mon Jul 13 19:25:49 2009 (4A5BC27D)
891b7000 891c0000   vmstorfl vmstorfl.sys unavailable (00000000)
88b39000 88b49000   volmgr   volmgr.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:11:25 2009 (4A5BBF1D)
88b49000 88b94000   volmgrx  volmgrx.sys  unavailable (00000000)
891c0000 891ff000   volsnap  volsnap.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:11:34 2009 (4A5BBF26)
8df9a000 8dfad000   wanarp   wanarp.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:55:02 2009 (4A5BC956)
8de60000 8de6d000   watchdog watchdog.sys Mon Jul 13 19:24:10 2009 (4A5BC21A)
88a08000 88a79000   Wdf01000 Wdf01000.sys Mon Jul 13 19:11:36 2009 (4A5BBF28)
88a79000 88a87000   WDFLDR   WDFLDR.SYS   Mon Jul 13 19:11:25 2009 (4A5BBF1D)
8df4c000 8df53000   wfplwf   wfplwf.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:53:51 2009 (4A5BC90F)
96f70000 971ba000   win32k   win32k.sys   Sat Jun 19 00:06:50 2010 (4C1C425A)
88acf000 88ad8000   WMILIB   WMILIB.SYS   Mon Jul 13 19:11:22 2009 (4A5BBF1A)
82746000 82760000   WudfPf   WudfPf.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:50:13 2009 (4A5BC835)

Unloaded modules:
99909000 9990e000   ccdcmb.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
99904000 99909000   pccsmcfd.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
99917000 99938000   WUDFRd.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
9990e000 99917000   WinUsb.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
9993a000 99946000   usbser.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
99938000 9993a000   usbser_lower
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
99946000 9994c000   ccdcmbo.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
9994e000 9995b000   modem.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
9994c000 9994e000   usbser_lower
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
998b2000 998b7000   ccdcmb.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
998ad000 998b2000   pccsmcfd.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
998c0000 998e1000   WUDFRd.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
998b7000 998c0000   WinUsb.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
998e9000 998f5000   usbser.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
998e7000 998e9000   usbser_lower
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
998e1000 998e7000   ccdcmbo.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
998f7000 99904000   modem.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
998f5000 998f7000   usbser_lower
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
82783000 827ed000   spsys.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
88fb8000 88fc5000   crashdmp.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
88fc5000 88fd0000   dump_ataport
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
88fd0000 88fd9000   dump_atapi.s
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
88fd9000 88fea000   dump_dumpfve
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
```
Please follow these instructions again: http://www.techsupportforum.com/f217/blue-screen-of-death-bsod-posting-instructions-452654.html


----------



## Pharman (Sep 8, 2010)

DT Roberts said:


> You've definitely gotten better if that was your first BSOD since removing *Avira*.


Totally.


----------



## Pharman (Sep 8, 2010)

Ok,

I atached the documents.

PS: I don't know if I would needed to create a new post for this.


----------



## usasma (Apr 11, 2009)

I'd suggest trying Driver Verifier again. In most cases, the stuff that's highlighted in RED is from user mode processes (which implies interaction with 3rd party drivers in most cases):

```
STACK_TEXT:  
WARNING: Frame IP not in any known module. Following frames may be wrong.
973c98b0 973c98c4 973c98c8 973c98d8 9702fb5c 0x0
973c98bc 9702fb5c fe5198e8 00000001 973c9984 [COLOR=Red]0x973c98c4[/COLOR]
973c98d8 9702f769 ffa51858 00000001 973c99a4 win32k!DWMALTSPRITEREF::hspLookupWindow+0x31
973c98e8 9702eed0 0003049a 00000000 fe523728 win32k!DWMALTSPRITEREF::DWMALTSPRITEREF+0x19
973c99a4 9702faa8 ffb8b748 0003049a 00000000 win32k!GreUpdateSprite+0xb7
973c9be0 97048bdf 973c9c38 9704c05f 973c9cb8 win32k!GreUpdateSpriteDevLockEnd+0x320
973c9be8 9704c05f 973c9cb8 fe49a2b8 973c9c10 win32k!DEVLOCKBLTOBJ::vFlushSpriteUpdates+0x33
973c9bfc 9704cd5b 3d0112db 97034e7f 0012f9ac win32k!DEVLOCKBLTOBJ::~DEVLOCKBLTOBJ+0x25
973c9ccc 97034eae ffbbd550 971842f0 ffbbd550 win32k!NtGdiBitBltInternal+0x73b
973c9d00 82c4544a 3d0112db 00000000 00000000 win32k!NtGdiBitBlt+0x2f
973c9d00 773b64f4 3d0112db 00000000 00000000 nt!KiFastCallEntry+0x12a
0012f9bc 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 [COLOR=Red]0x773b64f4[/COLOR]
```



> Using Driver Verifier is an iffy proposition. Most times it'll crash and it'll tell you what the driver is. But sometimes it'll crash and won't tell you the driver. Other times it'll crash before you can log in to Windows. If you can't get to Safe Mode, then you'll have to resort to offline editing of the registry to disable Driver Verifier.
> 
> So, I'd suggest that you first backup your stuff and then make sure you've got access to another computer so you can contact us if problems arise. Then make a System Restore point (so you can restore the system using the Vista/Win7 Startup Repair feature).
> 
> ...


----------



## Pharman (Sep 8, 2010)

Hi,

when the PC was shutting down happened another BSOD. 

I attach the minidump.


----------



## DT Roberts (Jun 22, 2009)

Bugcheck 0xA pointing to memory corruption, but the stack text shows that the hard drive could be at fault:

```
STACK_TEXT:  
a618f5fc 82ce375f badb0d00 80000000 00000000 nt!KiTrap0E+0x2cf
a618f698 82cdbf0a 876d3f58 d33b28af 00000000 nt!MiComputeFlushRange+0xfc
a618f6f4 82ccf861 876d3f58 00000000 00000001 nt!MmFlushSection+0x37
a618f788 88c8ff62 876d3f58 00000000 00000000 nt!CcFlushCache+0x156
a618f7dc 88c8272c 0176f008 aba0ed78 00000000 Ntfs!NtfsFlushUserStream+0x93
a618f87c 88c90fab 8776f008 85cf10d8 00000001 Ntfs!NtfsFlushVolume+0x281
a618f900 88c9176b 8776f008 87e92bf8 2edc03fd Ntfs!NtfsCommonFlushBuffers+0x1a9
a618f968 82c7c4bc 85cf1020 87e92bf8 87e92bf8 Ntfs!NtfsFsdFlushBuffers+0xf7
a618f980 88b8020c 85cf0ac8 87e92bf8 00000000 nt!IofCallDriver+0x63
a618f9a4 88b803cb a618f9c4 85cf0ac8 00000000 fltmgr!FltpLegacyProcessingAfterPreCallbacksCompleted+0x2aa
a618f9dc 82c7c4bc 85cf0ac8 87e92bf8 87e92bf8 fltmgr!FltpDispatch+0xc5
a618f9f4 82e7df6e 87e92bf8 871fd7f0 00000000 nt!IofCallDriver+0x63
a618fa14 82e5eeba 85cf0ac8 871fd7f0 00000000 nt!IopSynchronousServiceTail+0x1f8
a618fa80 82c8344a 84db58d0 a618fb40 a618fd50 nt!NtFlushBuffersFile+0x1d7
a618fa80 82c81361 84db58d0 a618fb40 a618fd50 nt!KiFastCallEntry+0x12a
a618fb00 82f5f712 800008f4 a618fb40 00000000 nt!ZwFlushBuffersFile+0x11
a618fd50 82e4e6d3 8c87aac0 84305ad1 00000000 nt!PopFlushVolumeWorker+0x13c
a618fd90 82d000f9 82f5f5d6 8c87aac0 00000000 nt!PspSystemThreadStartup+0x9e
00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 nt!KiThreadStartup+0x19
```
Open an elevated command prompt (*Start*>type *cmd*>right-click>*Run as administrator*) and run the command *chkdsk /r /f*. Press *Y* and restart the computer. The scan can take 1-2 hours to complete.


----------



## Pharman (Sep 8, 2010)

DT Roberts said:


> Open an elevated command prompt (*Start*>type *cmd*>right-click>*Run as administrator*) and run the command *chkdsk /r /f*. Press *Y* and restart the computer. The scan can take 1-2 hours to complete.



Done.


----------



## DT Roberts (Jun 22, 2009)

Alright, let us know if BSODs persist.


----------



## Pharman (Sep 8, 2010)

Since 26/09/10, 2 more BSOD.


----------



## DT Roberts (Jun 22, 2009)

We're certainly moving in the right direction!

Bugchecks 0x19 and 0x116:

```
Microsoft (R) Windows Debugger Version 6.11.0001.404 AMD64
Copyright (c) Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.


Loading Dump File [C:\Users\t\AppData\Local\Temp\Rar$DI00.233\101910-18876-01.dmp]
Mini Kernel Dump File: Only registers and stack trace are available

Symbol search path is: SRV*c:\symbols*http://msdl.microsoft.com/download/symbols
Executable search path is: 
Windows 7 Kernel Version 7600 MP (2 procs) Free x86 compatible
Product: WinNt, suite: TerminalServer SingleUserTS
Built by: 7600.16617.x86fre.win7_gdr.100618-1621
Machine Name:
Kernel base = 0x82c04000 PsLoadedModuleList = 0x82d4c810
Debug session time: Tue Oct 19 19:01:46.350 2010 (GMT-4)
System Uptime: 0 days 1:45:53.036
Loading Kernel Symbols
...............................................................
................................................................
................................
Loading User Symbols
Loading unloaded module list
.......
0: kd> !analyze -v
*******************************************************************************
*                                                                             *
*                        Bugcheck Analysis                                    *
*                                                                             *
*******************************************************************************

VIDEO_TDR_FAILURE (116)
Attempt to reset the display driver and recover from timeout failed.
Arguments:
Arg1: 850ed510, Optional pointer to internal TDR recovery context (TDR_RECOVERY_CONTEXT).
Arg2: 8dec86fc, The pointer into responsible device driver module (e.g. owner tag).
Arg3: 00000000, Optional error code (NTSTATUS) of the last failed operation.
Arg4: 00000002, Optional internal context dependent data.

Debugging Details:
------------------

Unable to load image \SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\atikmpag.sys, Win32 error 0n2
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for atikmpag.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for atikmpag.sys

FAULTING_IP: 
atikmpag+56fc
8dec86fc 8bff            mov     edi,edi

DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  GRAPHICS_DRIVER_TDR_FAULT

CUSTOMER_CRASH_COUNT:  1

BUGCHECK_STR:  0x116

PROCESS_NAME:  System

CURRENT_IRQL:  0

STACK_TEXT:  
8ac47b74 8f6adadb 00000116 850ed510 8dec86fc nt!KeBugCheckEx+0x1e
WARNING: Stack unwind information not available. Following frames may be wrong.
8ac47b98 8f6ae8fa 8dec86fc 00000000 00000002 dxgkrnl+0x8cadb
8ac47bbc 8f6de92c 00000000 00000102 873d1788 dxgkrnl+0x8d8fa
8ac47c34 8f708a32 fffffcfb 000635fd 00000000 dxgmms1!VidSchiReportHwHang+0x3c0
8ac47c5c 8f709153 00000000 00000000 00000000 dxgmms1!VidSchiCheckHwProgress+0x68
8ac47c98 8f6e58f0 8ac47c90 875f74d8 875f5500 dxgmms1!VidSchiWaitForSchedulerEvents+0x1b1
8ac47d28 8f70a4b7 873d1788 82c403f1 873d1788 dxgmms1!VidSchiScheduleCommandToRun+0xaa
8ac47d3c 8f70a573 873d1788 00000000 87567510 dxgmms1!VidSchiRun_PriorityTable+0xf
8ac47d50 82e126d3 873d1788 a8ff6b35 00000000 dxgmms1!VidSchiWorkerThread+0x7f
8ac47d90 82cc40f9 8f70a4f4 873d1788 00000000 nt!PspSystemThreadStartup+0x9e
00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 nt!KiThreadStartup+0x19


STACK_COMMAND:  .bugcheck ; kb

FOLLOWUP_IP: 
atikmpag+56fc
8dec86fc 8bff            mov     edi,edi

SYMBOL_NAME:  atikmpag+56fc

FOLLOWUP_NAME:  MachineOwner

MODULE_NAME: atikmpag

IMAGE_NAME:  atikmpag.sys

DEBUG_FLR_IMAGE_TIMESTAMP:  4c58bf30

FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  0x116_IMAGE_atikmpag.sys

BUCKET_ID:  0x116_IMAGE_atikmpag.sys

Followup: MachineOwner
---------

0: kd> lmvm atikmpag
start    end        module name
8dec3000 8defc000   atikmpag T (no symbols)           
    Loaded symbol image file: atikmpag.sys
    Image path: \SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\atikmpag.sys
    Image name: atikmpag.sys
    Timestamp:        Tue Aug 03 21:15:28 2010 (4C58BF30)
    CheckSum:         0003A8F5
    ImageSize:        00039000
    Translations:     0000.04b0 0000.04e4 0409.04b0 0409.04e4
0: kd> r
eax=82d3b17c ebx=00000000 ecx=00000016 edx=00000000 esi=82d2dd20 edi=00000000
eip=82ce0d10 esp=8ac47b58 ebp=8ac47b74 iopl=0         nv up ei pl nz na pe nc
cs=0008  ss=0010  ds=0023  es=0023  fs=0030  gs=0000             efl=00000206
nt!KeBugCheckEx+0x1e:
82ce0d10 cc              int     3
0: kd> k
ChildEBP RetAddr  
8ac47b74 8f6adadb nt!KeBugCheckEx+0x1e
WARNING: Stack unwind information not available. Following frames may be wrong.
8ac47b98 8f6ae8fa dxgkrnl+0x8cadb
8ac47bbc 8f6de92c dxgkrnl+0x8d8fa
8ac47c34 8f708a32 dxgmms1!VidSchiReportHwHang+0x3c0
8ac47c5c 8f709153 dxgmms1!VidSchiCheckHwProgress+0x68
8ac47c98 8f6e58f0 dxgmms1!VidSchiWaitForSchedulerEvents+0x1b1
8ac47d28 8f70a4b7 dxgmms1!VidSchiScheduleCommandToRun+0xaa
8ac47d3c 8f70a573 dxgmms1!VidSchiRun_PriorityTable+0xf
8ac47d50 82e126d3 dxgmms1!VidSchiWorkerThread+0x7f
8ac47d90 82cc40f9 nt!PspSystemThreadStartup+0x9e
00000000 00000000 nt!KiThreadStartup+0x19
0: kd> kv
ChildEBP RetAddr  Args to Child              
8ac47b74 8f6adadb 00000116 850ed510 8dec86fc nt!KeBugCheckEx+0x1e
WARNING: Stack unwind information not available. Following frames may be wrong.
8ac47b98 8f6ae8fa 8dec86fc 00000000 00000002 dxgkrnl+0x8cadb
8ac47bbc 8f6de92c 00000000 00000102 873d1788 dxgkrnl+0x8d8fa
8ac47c34 8f708a32 fffffcfb 000635fd 00000000 dxgmms1!VidSchiReportHwHang+0x3c0 (FPO: [5,24,4])
8ac47c5c 8f709153 00000000 00000000 00000000 dxgmms1!VidSchiCheckHwProgress+0x68 (FPO: [1,2,4])
8ac47c98 8f6e58f0 8ac47c90 875f74d8 875f5500 dxgmms1!VidSchiWaitForSchedulerEvents+0x1b1 (FPO: [1,9,4])
8ac47d28 8f70a4b7 873d1788 82c403f1 873d1788 dxgmms1!VidSchiScheduleCommandToRun+0xaa (FPO: [1,30,4])
8ac47d3c 8f70a573 873d1788 00000000 87567510 dxgmms1!VidSchiRun_PriorityTable+0xf (FPO: [1,0,0])
8ac47d50 82e126d3 873d1788 a8ff6b35 00000000 dxgmms1!VidSchiWorkerThread+0x7f (FPO: [1,0,0])
8ac47d90 82cc40f9 8f70a4f4 873d1788 00000000 nt!PspSystemThreadStartup+0x9e
00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 nt!KiThreadStartup+0x19
0: kd> lmntsm
start    end        module name
95a42000 95a6e000   1394ohci 1394ohci.sys Mon Jul 13 19:51:59 2009 (4A5BC89F)
88ab1000 88af9000   ACPI     ACPI.sys     Mon Jul 13 19:11:11 2009 (4A5BBF0F)
8e29e000 8e2f8000   afd      afd.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:12:34 2009 (4A5BBF62)
95acd000 95adf000   AgileVpn AgileVpn.sys Mon Jul 13 19:55:00 2009 (4A5BC954)
88a23000 88a2c000   amdxata  amdxata.sys  Tue May 19 13:57:35 2009 (4A12F30F)
88be9000 88bf2000   atapi    atapi.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:11:15 2009 (4A5BBF13)
88a00000 88a23000   ataport  ataport.SYS  Mon Jul 13 19:11:18 2009 (4A5BBF16)
970c8000 970e5000   AtihdW73 AtihdW73.sys Thu Jul 15 08:45:57 2010 (4C3F0305)
8f001000 8f621000   atikmdag atikmdag.sys Tue Aug 03 21:35:57 2010 (4C58C3FD)
8dec3000 8defc000   atikmpag atikmpag.sys Tue Aug 03 21:15:28 2010 (4C58BF30)
88b58000 88b63000   BATTC    BATTC.SYS    Mon Jul 13 19:19:15 2009 (4A5BC0F3)
88e1f000 88e26000   Beep     Beep.SYS     Mon Jul 13 19:45:00 2009 (4A5BC6FC)
8de82000 8de90000   blbdrive blbdrive.sys Mon Jul 13 19:23:04 2009 (4A5BC1D8)
832bb000 832c3000   BOOTVID  BOOTVID.dll  Mon Jul 13 21:04:34 2009 (4A5BD9A2)
99ac4000 99add000   bowser   bowser.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:14:21 2009 (4A5BBFCD)
97fa0000 97fbe000   cdd      cdd.dll      unavailable (00000000)
88e00000 88e1f000   cdrom    cdrom.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:11:24 2009 (4A5BBF1C)
83305000 833b0000   CI       CI.dll       Mon Jul 13 21:09:28 2009 (4A5BDAC8)
88fa4000 88fc9000   CLASSPNP CLASSPNP.SYS Mon Jul 13 19:11:20 2009 (4A5BBF18)
832c3000 83305000   CLFS     CLFS.SYS     Mon Jul 13 19:11:10 2009 (4A5BBF0E)
88d8d000 88dea000   cng      cng.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:32:55 2009 (4A5BC427)
966d9000 966f4000   COMMONFX COMMONFX.SYS Thu Mar 18 07:06:07 2010 (4BA2091F)
88b50000 88b58000   compbatt compbatt.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:18 2009 (4A5BC0F6)
95ac0000 95acd000   CompositeBus CompositeBus.sys Mon Jul 13 19:45:26 2009 (4A5BC716)
99b6f000 99b72480   cpuz133_x32 cpuz133_x32.sys Tue May 11 05:59:25 2010 (4BE92A7D)
970ef000 970fc000   crashdmp crashdmp.sys Mon Jul 13 19:45:50 2009 (4A5BC72E)
8de06000 8de6a000   csc      csc.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:15:08 2009 (4A5BBFFC)
96633000 966cf000   ctac32k  ctac32k.sys  Thu Mar 18 07:08:52 2010 (4BA209C4)
8defc000 8df7b600   ctaud2k  ctaud2k.sys  Thu Mar 18 07:04:11 2010 (4BA208AB)
9702c000 970b7000   CTAUDFX  CTAUDFX.SYS  Thu Mar 18 07:06:22 2010 (4BA2092E)
95a06000 95a3a000   ctoss2k  ctoss2k.sys  Thu Mar 18 07:03:24 2010 (4BA2087C)
95a3a000 95a42000   ctprxy2k ctprxy2k.sys Thu Mar 18 07:04:14 2010 (4BA208AE)
966f4000 96782000   CTSBLFX  CTSBLFX.SYS  Thu Mar 18 07:06:45 2010 (4BA20945)
96373000 9639c000   ctsfm2k  ctsfm2k.sys  Thu Mar 18 07:03:15 2010 (4BA20873)
8de6a000 8de82000   dfsc     dfsc.sys     Mon Jul 13 19:14:16 2009 (4A5BBFC8)
8e3f0000 8e3fc000   discache discache.sys Mon Jul 13 19:24:04 2009 (4A5BC214)
88f93000 88fa4000   disk     disk.sys     Mon Jul 13 19:11:28 2009 (4A5BBF20)
8f7db000 8f7f4000   drmk     drmk.sys     Mon Jul 13 20:36:05 2009 (4A5BD2F5)
97107000 97110000   dump_atapi dump_atapi.sys Mon Jul 13 19:11:15 2009 (4A5BBF13)
970fc000 97107000   dump_dumpata dump_dumpata.sys Mon Jul 13 19:11:16 2009 (4A5BBF14)
97110000 97121000   dump_dumpfve dump_dumpfve.sys Mon Jul 13 19:12:47 2009 (4A5BBF6F)
970e5000 970ef000   Dxapi    Dxapi.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:25:25 2009 (4A5BC265)
8f621000 8f6d8000   dxgkrnl  dxgkrnl.sys  Thu Oct 01 20:48:33 2009 (4AC54DE1)
8f6d8000 8f711000   dxgmms1  dxgmms1.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:25:25 2009 (4A5BC265)
96344000 96373000   emupia2k emupia2k.sys Thu Mar 18 07:03:13 2010 (4BA20871)
971cd000 971f7000   fastfat  fastfat.SYS  Mon Jul 13 19:14:01 2009 (4A5BBFB9)
95a6e000 95a79000   fdc      fdc.sys      unavailable (00000000)
833e4000 833f5000   fileinfo fileinfo.sys Mon Jul 13 19:21:51 2009 (4A5BC18F)
966cf000 966d9000   flpydisk flpydisk.sys unavailable (00000000)
833b0000 833e4000   fltmgr   fltmgr.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:11:13 2009 (4A5BBF11)
88c00000 88c09000   Fs_Rec   Fs_Rec.sys   unavailable (00000000)
88f61000 88f93000   fvevol   fvevol.sys   Fri Sep 25 22:24:21 2009 (4ABD7B55)
8914b000 8917c000   fwpkclnt fwpkclnt.sys Mon Jul 13 19:12:03 2009 (4A5BBF43)
9623a000 96344000   ha10kx2k ha10kx2k.sys Thu Mar 18 07:03:27 2010 (4BA2087F)
83014000 8304b000   hal      halmacpi.dll Mon Jul 13 19:11:03 2009 (4A5BBF07)
96208000 9623a000   hap17v2k hap17v2k.sys Thu Mar 18 07:03:33 2010 (4BA20885)
8f711000 8f730000   HDAudBus HDAudBus.sys Mon Jul 13 19:50:55 2009 (4A5BC85F)
97185000 97198000   HIDCLASS HIDCLASS.SYS Mon Jul 13 19:51:01 2009 (4A5BC865)
97198000 9719e480   HIDPARSE HIDPARSE.SYS Mon Jul 13 19:50:59 2009 (4A5BC863)
9717a000 97185000   hidusb   hidusb.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:51:04 2009 (4A5BC868)
99a3f000 99ac4000   HTTP     HTTP.sys     Mon Jul 13 19:12:53 2009 (4A5BBF75)
88f59000 88f61000   hwpolicy hwpolicy.sys Mon Jul 13 19:11:01 2009 (4A5BBF05)
95a9b000 95ab3000   i8042prt i8042prt.sys Mon Jul 13 19:11:23 2009 (4A5BBF1B)
8deb1000 8dec3000   intelppm intelppm.sys Mon Jul 13 19:11:03 2009 (4A5BBF07)
95ab3000 95ac0000   kbdclass kbdclass.sys Mon Jul 13 19:11:15 2009 (4A5BBF13)
80b9b000 80ba3000   kdcom    kdcom.dll    Mon Jul 13 21:08:58 2009 (4A5BDAAA)
8dfab000 8dfdf000   ks       ks.sys       Wed Mar 03 22:57:52 2010 (4B8F2FC0)
88d7a000 88d8d000   ksecdd   ksecdd.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:11:56 2009 (4A5BBF3C)
88f24000 88f49000   ksecpkg  ksecpkg.sys  Thu Dec 10 23:04:22 2009 (4B21C4C6)
971aa000 971ba000   lltdio   lltdio.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:53:18 2009 (4A5BC8EE)
97145000 97160000   luafv    luafv.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:15:44 2009 (4A5BC020)
83232000 832aa000   mcupdate_GenuineIntel mcupdate_GenuineIntel.dll Mon Jul 13 21:06:41 2009 (4A5BDA21)
9713a000 97145000   monitor  monitor.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:25:58 2009 (4A5BC286)
95b74000 95b81000   mouclass mouclass.sys Mon Jul 13 19:11:15 2009 (4A5BBF13)
9719f000 971aa000   mouhid   mouhid.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:45:08 2009 (4A5BC704)
88bd3000 88be9000   mountmgr mountmgr.sys Mon Jul 13 19:11:27 2009 (4A5BBF1F)
83200000 83223000   MpFilter MpFilter.sys Sat Mar 20 00:03:26 2010 (4BA4490E)
9c3b1000 9c3b9e00   MpNWMon  MpNWMon.sys  Sat Mar 20 00:03:24 2010 (4BA4490C)
99add000 99aef000   mpsdrv   mpsdrv.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:52:52 2009 (4A5BC8D4)
99aef000 99b12000   mrxsmb   mrxsmb.sys   Sat Feb 27 02:32:02 2010 (4B88CA72)
99b12000 99b4d000   mrxsmb10 mrxsmb10.sys Sat Feb 27 02:32:21 2010 (4B88CA85)
99b4d000 99b68000   mrxsmb20 mrxsmb20.sys Sat Feb 27 02:32:11 2010 (4B88CA7B)
8e263000 8e26e000   Msfs     Msfs.SYS     Mon Jul 13 19:11:26 2009 (4A5BBF1E)
88b02000 88b0a000   msisadrv msisadrv.sys Mon Jul 13 19:11:09 2009 (4A5BBF0D)
88d4f000 88d7a000   msrpc    msrpc.sys    unavailable (00000000)
8e3e6000 8e3f0000   mssmbios mssmbios.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:25 2009 (4A5BC0FD)
88f49000 88f59000   mup      mup.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:14:14 2009 (4A5BBFC6)
88e2f000 88ee6000   ndis     ndis.sys     Mon Jul 13 19:12:24 2009 (4A5BBF58)
95af7000 95b02000   ndistapi ndistapi.sys Mon Jul 13 19:54:24 2009 (4A5BC930)
95b02000 95b24000   ndiswan  ndiswan.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:54:34 2009 (4A5BC93A)
970b7000 970c8000   NDProxy  NDProxy.SYS  Mon Jul 13 19:54:27 2009 (4A5BC933)
8e350000 8e35e000   netbios  netbios.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:53:54 2009 (4A5BC912)
8e2f8000 8e32a000   netbt    netbt.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:12:18 2009 (4A5BBF52)
88ee6000 88f24000   NETIO    NETIO.SYS    Mon Jul 13 19:12:35 2009 (4A5BBF63)
8e26e000 8e27c000   Npfs     Npfs.SYS     Mon Jul 13 19:11:31 2009 (4A5BBF23)
8e3dc000 8e3e6000   nsiproxy nsiproxy.sys Mon Jul 13 19:12:08 2009 (4A5BBF48)
82c04000 83014000   nt       ntkrpamp.exe Fri Jun 18 23:55:24 2010 (4C1C3FAC)
88c20000 88d4f000   Ntfs     Ntfs.sys     Mon Jul 13 19:12:05 2009 (4A5BBF45)
891f9000 89200000   Null     Null.SYS     unavailable (00000000)
8e331000 8e350000   pacer    pacer.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:53:58 2009 (4A5BC916)
95a83000 95a9b000   parport  parport.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:45:34 2009 (4A5BC71E)
88b3f000 88b50000   partmgr  partmgr.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:11:35 2009 (4A5BBF27)
99b68000 99b6f000   parvdm   parvdm.sys   unavailable (00000000)
88b15000 88b3f000   pci      pci.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:11:16 2009 (4A5BBF14)
88bbe000 88bc5000   pciide   pciide.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:11:19 2009 (4A5BBF17)
88bc5000 88bd3000   PCIIDEX  PCIIDEX.SYS  Mon Jul 13 19:11:15 2009 (4A5BBF13)
88dea000 88df8000   pcw      pcw.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:11:10 2009 (4A5BBF0E)
9c229000 9c2c0000   peauth   peauth.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:35:44 2009 (4A5BD2E0)
8df7c000 8dfab000   portcls  portcls.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:51:00 2009 (4A5BC864)
832aa000 832bb000   PSHED    PSHED.dll    Mon Jul 13 21:09:36 2009 (4A5BDAD0)
95adf000 95af7000   rasl2tp  rasl2tp.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:54:33 2009 (4A5BC939)
95b24000 95b3c000   raspppoe raspppoe.sys Mon Jul 13 19:54:53 2009 (4A5BC94D)
95b3c000 95b53000   raspptp  raspptp.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:54:47 2009 (4A5BC947)
95b53000 95b6a000   rassstp  rassstp.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:54:57 2009 (4A5BC951)
8e39b000 8e3dc000   rdbss    rdbss.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:14:26 2009 (4A5BBFD2)
95b6a000 95b74000   rdpbus   rdpbus.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:02:40 2009 (4A5BCB20)
8e24b000 8e253000   RDPCDD   RDPCDD.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:01:40 2009 (4A5BCAE4)
8e253000 8e25b000   rdpencdd rdpencdd.sys Mon Jul 13 20:01:39 2009 (4A5BCAE3)
8e25b000 8e263000   rdprefmp rdprefmp.sys Mon Jul 13 20:01:41 2009 (4A5BCAE5)
891cc000 891f9000   rdyboost rdyboost.sys Mon Jul 13 19:22:02 2009 (4A5BC19A)
971ba000 971cd000   rspndr   rspndr.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:53:20 2009 (4A5BC8F0)
8f795000 8f7db000   Rt86win7 Rt86win7.sys Mon Mar 22 05:56:53 2010 (4BA73EE5)
9c2c0000 9c2ca000   secdrv   secdrv.SYS   Wed Sep 13 09:18:32 2006 (45080528)
95a79000 95a83000   serenum  serenum.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:45:27 2009 (4A5BC717)
8e35e000 8e378000   serial   serial.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:45:33 2009 (4A5BC71D)
891c4000 891cc000   spldr    spldr.sys    Mon May 11 12:13:47 2009 (4A084EBB)
99b73000 99bc4000   srv      srv.sys      Thu Aug 26 23:31:26 2010 (4C77318E)
9c362000 9c3b1000   srv2     srv2.sys     Thu Aug 26 23:30:45 2010 (4C773165)
9c2ca000 9c2eb000   srvnet   srvnet.sys   Thu Aug 26 23:30:39 2010 (4C77315F)
95b81000 95b82380   swenum   swenum.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:45:08 2009 (4A5BC704)
89002000 8914b000   tcpip    tcpip.sys    Sun Jun 13 23:36:59 2010 (4C15A3DB)
9c2eb000 9c2f8000   tcpipreg tcpipreg.sys Mon Jul 13 19:54:14 2009 (4A5BC926)
8e293000 8e29e000   TDI      TDI.SYS      Mon Jul 13 19:12:12 2009 (4A5BBF4C)
8e27c000 8e293000   tdx      tdx.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:12:10 2009 (4A5BBF4A)
8e38b000 8e39b000   termdd   termdd.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:01:35 2009 (4A5BCADF)
97f70000 97f79000   TSDDD    TSDDD.dll    unavailable (00000000)
8de90000 8deb1000   tunnel   tunnel.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:54:03 2009 (4A5BC91B)
95b83000 95b91000   umbus    umbus.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:51:38 2009 (4A5BC88A)
97138000 97139700   USBD     USBD.SYS     Mon Jul 13 19:51:05 2009 (4A5BC869)
8f786000 8f795000   usbehci  usbehci.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:51:14 2009 (4A5BC872)
95b91000 95bd5000   usbhub   usbhub.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:52:06 2009 (4A5BC8A6)
8f73b000 8f786000   USBPORT  USBPORT.SYS  Mon Jul 13 19:51:13 2009 (4A5BC871)
9c3db000 9c3f2000   USBSTOR  USBSTOR.SYS  Mon Jul 13 19:51:19 2009 (4A5BC877)
8f730000 8f73b000   usbuhci  usbuhci.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:51:10 2009 (4A5BC86E)
88b0a000 88b15000   vdrvroot vdrvroot.sys Mon Jul 13 19:46:19 2009 (4A5BC74B)
88c09000 88c15000   vga      vga.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:25:50 2009 (4A5BC27E)
8e21d000 8e23e000   VIDEOPRT VIDEOPRT.SYS Mon Jul 13 19:25:49 2009 (4A5BC27D)
8917c000 89185000   vmstorfl vmstorfl.sys unavailable (00000000)
88b63000 88b73000   volmgr   volmgr.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:11:25 2009 (4A5BBF1D)
88b73000 88bbe000   volmgrx  volmgrx.sys  unavailable (00000000)
89185000 891c4000   volsnap  volsnap.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:11:34 2009 (4A5BBF26)
8e378000 8e38b000   wanarp   wanarp.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:55:02 2009 (4A5BC956)
8e23e000 8e24b000   watchdog watchdog.sys Mon Jul 13 19:24:10 2009 (4A5BC21A)
88a32000 88aa3000   Wdf01000 Wdf01000.sys Mon Jul 13 19:11:36 2009 (4A5BBF28)
88aa3000 88ab1000   WDFLDR   WDFLDR.SYS   Mon Jul 13 19:11:25 2009 (4A5BBF1D)
8e32a000 8e331000   wfplwf   wfplwf.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:53:51 2009 (4A5BC90F)
97d10000 97f5b000   win32k   win32k.sys   unavailable (00000000)
88af9000 88b02000   WMILIB   WMILIB.SYS   Mon Jul 13 19:11:22 2009 (4A5BBF1A)
97160000 9717a000   WudfPf   WudfPf.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:50:13 2009 (4A5BC835)
9c200000 9c220480   WUDFRd   WUDFRd.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:50:44 2009 (4A5BC854)

Unloaded modules:
9c2f8000 9c362000   spsys.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
9c3ba000 9c3db000   WUDFRd.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
97121000 97138000   USBSTOR.SYS
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
88fc9000 88fd6000   crashdmp.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
88fd6000 88fe1000   dump_ataport
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
88fe1000 88fea000   dump_atapi.s
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
88fea000 88ffb000   dump_dumpfve
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
```
0x116 often means graphical issue, but I think that your hard drive is on its way out because the *chkdsk *definitely seemed to help for some time. Download and run *SeaTools*: http://www.seagate.com/ww/v/index.j...toid=552bd20cacdec010VgnVCM100000dd04090aRCRD

It will tell you the health of your hard drive.


----------



## Pharman (Sep 8, 2010)

Done. All HD passes OK.

I attach another BSOD.


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

Hi - 

There is OS corruption occurring.

Re-run hardware diagnostics -

Memtest 86+ - http://www.techsupportforum.com/2863029-post5.html

HDD - http://www.techsupportforum.com/2828431-post7.html

Other hardware affecting RAMs ability to hold kernel code may be involved here as well - PSU, mobo, etc...


Windbg Logs
--> http://jcgriff2.net/BSOD_Logs/_99-dbug_Pharman_Windows7x86_10-21-2010_jcgriff2_.txt
--> http://jcgriff2.net/BSOD_Logs/_99-dbug_Pharman_Windows7x86_10-21-2010_jcgriff2_.txt.zip

Regards. . .

jcgriff2


` 

BSOD BUGCHECK SUMMARY 

```
[font=lucida console]
Built by: 7600.16617.x86fre.win7_gdr.100618-1621
Debug session time: Wed Oct 20 23:34:57.330 2010 (GMT-4)
System Uptime: 0 days 12:07:31.015
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for MpFilter.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for MpFilter.sys
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for amdxata.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for amdxata.sys
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for msrpc.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for msrpc.sys
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for fvevol.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for fvevol.sys
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for Null.SYS
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for Null.SYS
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for Fs_Rec.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for Fs_Rec.sys
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for ksecpkg.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for ksecpkg.sys
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for vmstorfl.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for vmstorfl.sys
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for spldr.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for spldr.sys
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for Msfs.SYS
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for Msfs.SYS
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for intelppm.sys
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for atikmpag.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for atikmpag.sys
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for Rt86win7.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for Rt86win7.sys
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for ctaud2k.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for ctaud2k.sys
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for drmk.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for drmk.sys
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for atikmdag.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for atikmdag.sys
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for dxgkrnl.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for dxgkrnl.sys
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for ks.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for ks.sys
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for ctoss2k.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for ctoss2k.sys
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for ctprxy2k.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for ctprxy2k.sys
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for fdc.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for fdc.sys
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for ctac32k.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for ctac32k.sys
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for flpydisk.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for flpydisk.sys
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for COMMONFX.SYS
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for COMMONFX.SYS
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for CTSBLFX.SYS
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for CTSBLFX.SYS
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for CTAUDFX.SYS
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for CTAUDFX.SYS
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for AtihdW73.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for AtihdW73.sys
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for hap17v2k.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for hap17v2k.sys
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for ha10kx2k.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for ha10kx2k.sys
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for emupia2k.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for emupia2k.sys
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for ctsfm2k.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for ctsfm2k.sys
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for ATMFD.DLL
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for ATMFD.DLL
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for win32k.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for win32k.sys
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for TSDDD.dll
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for TSDDD.dll
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for cdd.dll
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for cdd.dll
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for parvdm.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for parvdm.sys
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for cpuz133_x32.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for cpuz133_x32.sys
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for peauth.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for peauth.sys
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for secdrv.SYS
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for secdrv.SYS
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for MpNWMon.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for MpNWMon.sys
BUGCHECK_STR:  0xc2_7
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VISTA_DRIVER_FAULT
PROCESS_NAME:  System
Bugcheck code 000000C2
Arguments 00000007 00001097 4a3f48a0 8e06cd88
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
  

by [color=navy]jcgriff2     
             
         J. C. Griffith, Microsoft MVP[/color]   
             
           [url=https://mvp.support.microsoft.com/profile/Griffith][color=#000055][u]https://mvp.support.microsoft.com/profile/Griffith[/u][/color][/url]   
             
           [url=www.jcgriff2.com][color=#000055][u]www.jcgriff2.com[/u][/color][/url] 


¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨


  [/font]
```


----------

